# Another texture match thread.



## Dave'sHammer (Mar 2, 2015)

New member. I am a handyman and I recently picked up a good sized property management contract. These homes are a part of a company that cares for the disabled and consequently I am constantly patching holes in the walls. I have run into a texture in several of the houses that I can't match no matter what I try. I have tried just about everything I can think of including brooms and wooden floats. 

The strokes are pretty broad and I am starting to think that maybe it was done with a roller, but they twist and turn so much I cant really see how someone could physically do it. I would be very appreciative of any help you guys could give me.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My Eyes are bad ... Some close up pics ???


----------



## Dave'sHammer (Mar 2, 2015)

Here are some closeup shots. About as close as I could get without getting all blurry. I appreciate you guys looking at this for me.


----------



## Sammy1979 (May 24, 2014)

Welcome aboard! I'll see if I can play around later with it, looks rolled on, brushed then slicked out with a trowel. Maybe a wallpaper brush or an old school block brush. Either way it definitely looks slicked out after


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I would say rolled on fairly loose and swirled with a Dutch brush. Set up a little and knockdown with a Lexan blade.


----------



## Dave'sHammer (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I tried a few different brushes but never tried to knockdown afterwards. I had thought about using a chopped up corn brush and then sanding down afterwards. 

Thankfully I really only have to match for patches and not match entire walls. The closest I have gotten isn't very close but close enough that the average person can't tell. 

I asked the guy who handed over his contract what he used and he told me that he got pretty close with a masonry trowel and all purpose joint compound. 

What type of consistency should my mud have before rolling it on? Can I just use topping or should I be using something else?

I guess I will just keep experimenting with your ideas. If anyone else has any ideas let me know.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Up in CO we used to call this Bear Fur texture. Real thin mud rolled and brushed then knocked down a bit. It's always good to practice on a chunk of drywall next to the wall first to get your method down.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

just skim coat it...jobs done like that are


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I think it's some kind of roller. Texture matching is never 100%, even with same roller each is one-of-a-kind. 
















http://youtu.be/Mx0xCI1jaUM


----------

